# My Arabian Playing in the Snow



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Destiny loves the snow.  I uploaded this video of her last year. She actually looks like an Arabian when she's running around like this! (She's purebred, but a lot of people think she looks like a Quarter Horse!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXNqrL7IugQ

I'm going to be uploading some similar videos of her soon.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

That was lovely!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

HombresArablegacy said:


> That was lovely!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

That was so cute! I'm so jealous, I've always thought my mare would look adorable running through the snow but we don't get any here 

What a pretty girl. I love when she charges through the part that wasn't cleared lol


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

rocky pony said:


> That was so cute! I'm so jealous, I've always thought my mare would look adorable running through the snow but we don't get any here
> 
> What a pretty girl. I love when she charges through the part that wasn't cleared lol


 Thank you!!  That's my favourite part, lol. We blocked off every entrance onto the road and after that there was no way she was going anywhere because she wouldn't make it far through it!
Please, PLEASE take some of our snow. xD
No, not really. Actually, we don't have much right now. But last year was crazy!


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

q horse said:


> She is beautiful!!


Thanks!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love her, I see she grows a great coat like my girls do.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Love her, I see she grows a great coat like my girls do.


Thank you! Yes, she grows a nice coat. She's not as desert-y an Arab as some I've met.  She's even fluffier this year. I haven't even had to blanket her yet! She was able to grow it in really well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there's no mistaking it, that IS an arab horse!


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Another video of Destiny, recently uploaded but recorded last year. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG2dSwRlFjU


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

That is precious! She was not about to get that tail in the snow was she? And when she tried to roll was great. Was this her first time to be in snow?


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hadassah said:


> That is precious! She was not about to get that tail in the snow was she? And when she tried to roll was great. Was this her first time to be in snow?


Haha she's a special one for sure. 

No, this wasn't her first time in the snow, but it was the first time she'd had so much room to run around that year. We'd only been able to build a small corral for her at the time, so she was so excited to be able to run around outside of fences! We just fenced off any places where she could get to the road and then she was able to explore the property, haha.

We have a larger winter corral now, as well as a couple of acres of unplowed pasture for them that they can go in when the snow isn't too deep.


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice place! We have a good three foot layer of snow on the ground now and a big storm is ready to hit anytime now. I am sick of snow! It was fun watching her play. I love watching my dogs race along the snowmobile trails when I take them out.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hadassah said:


> Nice place! We have a good three foot layer of snow on the ground now and a big storm is ready to hit anytime now. I am sick of snow! It was fun watching her play. I love watching my dogs race along the snowmobile trails when I take them out.


Thanks!! I have a love-hate relationship with snow. I love skiing and snowboarding, but I hate the cold. It is really fun to watch the animals play in it though, and I think that's what makes it worth it!


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

It's February. The worst month ever in Minnesota. Right now I have a very solid hate relationship with the snow. We got even more last night. Yay
If it is above 20F I hike in it. I don't snowshoe because I have two blind cow dogs and one sighted dog. Snowshoes add another element of hassle to the mix. It has not been above 10f since the first of the month and we have had winds high enough that they have closed the roads. Awful!


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hadassah said:


> It's February. The worst month ever in Minnesota. Right now I have a very solid hate relationship with the snow. We got even more last night. Yay
> If it is above 20F I hike in it. I don't snowshoe because I have two blind cow dogs and one sighted dog. Snowshoes add another element of hassle to the mix. It has not been above 10f since the first of the month and we have had winds high enough that they have closed the roads. Awful!


Lol I live in Canada. Feb is usually our worst month too! It hasn't been so bad so far this year though, surprisingly. We've had some -20C days, but the decrease in temperature was gradual enough at the beginning of the season that the horses were able to grow in big winter coats. I haven't had to blanket them yet this year! I don't usually go out unless it's above -10C, but we've actually had some days where it was above 0. It hasn't been a half-bad winter so far. I guess it's making up for last year, what with our 150+ cm and -30's.  

I also don't snowshoe. I find that I just prefer to walk, no matter how deep the snow. I find snowshoes heavy and awkward. Although, last year during one of our big storms, I was up past my waist in snow while trying to get to the barn to feed the horses. So I guess I can see how they could be useful in those kinds of situations. xD


----------



## Eme1217 (Oct 27, 2014)

So much fun to watch her play, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Eme1217 said:


> So much fun to watch her play, thanks for sharing!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Would this be accurate?


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hadassah said:


> Would this be accurate?


I can't see anything.  Don't know if it's my computer or what, but I've been having a lot of computer issues lately so I wouldn't be surprised lol.


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Me, either. Won't show up. Was funny meme about feeding horses in the snow and fingers frozen.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hadassah said:


> Me, either. Won't show up. Was funny meme about feeding horses in the snow and fingers frozen.


Oh haha! Well, sounds accurate enough! My fingers have frozen many times feeding them apples on cold windy nights. ;D


----------

